# (LA) CFC CAFC Gahonks Aint He Handy



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

90.5 All Age Points (Canada and US)
85 pds, Dark Yellow
DOB: Feb 16, 2000
OFA: Excellent
**EIC CLEAR** D09-021904
**CNM CLEAR** LR-CNM07-123-M-PIV
Sire: HRCH Rocky Grove's Classic Black MH
Dam: A and D Midnight Maggie
Canadian National Open Finalist 05 and 07
Pics at FindRetrievers.com (full story on Mobile Field Trial)
Very tractible, all the desire, pulls out the big marks and knows how to check down. Excellent Blinds.
Stud Fee: $1,200
Contact: [email protected] or (225) 253-6179


----------

